# Arsenal tickets



## lz1 (22 Nov 2011)

My son (9 years old) is Arsenal mad, I have saved up to take him to a match next year but dont know how/where to purchase two tickets. Do I have to join an Aresnal fan club? I just want to go once as an special treat. 

Thanks


----------



## RonanC (22 Nov 2011)

You could try Thomas Cook Sport. They offer match tickets and hotels packages in London.


----------



## salaried (23 Nov 2011)

If no one else replies by the weekend I will find out from friends who travel from Cork to the Emirates stadium as to how to purchase tickets for home games, They normally book flights in advance and hotels also, Regards Salaried.


----------



## Mpsox (23 Nov 2011)

You can join the Arsenal membership as a Red member, normally tickets are available to Red members once higher categories are sold out and you shouldn't have problems for a match against one of the lower half teams, just check beforehand with the club that you can get 2 tickets with your membership. Depending on the draw, FA cup early round tickets usually go on general sale. Check the Arsenal web site for more details under Membership. They also have a scheme where members/season ticket holder who cannot attend a game can sell their tickets to other members


----------



## NorfBank (23 Nov 2011)

I have 2 season tickets and I can't get to all the games anymore. They would have to be collected at the ground though. 
PM me if interested
Always happy to help a Young Gunner.


----------



## Hillsalt (24 Nov 2011)

I went to Arsenal v Wigan last year with a friend who is a lifelong fan but had never seen them. Personally, I'd rather watch paint dry but I'm always game for a night on the beer....!

As it was not a high category game, we chanced we'd get tickets from a tout. And we did. It's a wonderful stadium event though out seats were wayyyyyyyyyyyy up the back. 

It is illegal to buy/sell tickets on the street but we were were put in the right direction by someone before we left Ireland.


----------



## donee (24 Nov 2011)

why dont you ring the emirates stadium directly yourself, contact details on their website. once your not fussy about which home game you go to they'll tell you over the phone which matches they have availability for and you can pay by credit card.
we did this as an 80 present for my dad and no problems


----------



## donee (24 Nov 2011)

[broken link removed] this might help


----------



## gillarosa (25 Nov 2011)

We went to see Arsenal V Bolton at the Reeboktwo years ago with Celtic Horizon Tours,who are based in Maynooth. It was like the '80's revisited as it was bus and ferry but only cost somehing like €90pp including tickets. They do however sell packages for games at the Emirate's including hotel, which would be better experience for your son. I would recommend them, from my eperience it was well run and they were pleasant to deal with www.*celtichorizontours*.com


----------



## IrishGunner (25 Nov 2011)

If In Dublin join the Dublin Arsenal Supporters club. Membership does not guarantee you a ticket. The bigger games are the ones in demand

We also apply for family tickets which work out cheaper.We meet in the Mercantile Pub on Dame street for every game that is on tv

Check out the details on our website www.irishgunners.com and any questions just PM me.


----------

